# Nicaragua Finca El Bosque - and it's not burnt!



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I have been mostly (or pretty exclusively) drinking the DSOL offerings for the past couple of months.

I have decided that the dark stuff really isn't for me...

Anyway I escaped work early on Wednesday so decided to visit Rave for a little treat flat white (Rave is just out of lunchtime reach for me).

While I was there I decided to buy some beans....

A bag of Nicaragua Finca El Bosque and a bag of errrr something else that I can't pronounce...

The notes on the Nicaraguan: Super ripe strawberries & notes of orange oil....

Got home tonight and flicked on the Piccino and the kettle.

Decided a quick filter was in order - opened up and lovely brown beans.... not a hint of shiny or oily!!

Oh how I have missed coffee that isn't shiny and doesn't feel.... well sticky!

- 20g into a "mygfull" through a cheapo cone....

Mmmmmmm really nice tones certainly strawberry and "something" (I wouldn't pick out orange but.....)

Offered a sip to Mrs D..... Yep she tastes strawberry...

A very nice coffee.... (I really need to get back on the LSOL rosta)....

That was about 6:30 then about 20 mins ago I thought I would risk a flattie - probably a bit fresh (roasted Wednesday) but sod it....

16g ground (SJ left as was)..... dose looks small in the pf and even more so when I tamp.... I might be able to go a bit more next time.

30g a little quickly but not ridiculous... a bit of tweaking but not much  next time...

Nice crema - a little sip and very lively/sparkly.

Quick steam of milk and pour over... (it looks smooth - and wonders never cease a "blob" of white micro-foam not art but silky looking)

A lovely smooth strawberry.. (quite similar to the 1st foundry LSOL which I loved)....

A very happy bunny... I am going to try this in a syphon and am expecting good things!

Did I mention dark beans are really not me!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Sounds a little like a Yirga with the strawberries, will trty this next


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

One of my favourites from Rave and in the grinder at the moment for spro and in the lido 3 for syphon / v60 and AP ( which have a cup of as i type this 13g >205g of 93C water 10 second stir inverted then plunge all out by 1m20, yum.

Really fruity as a v60 when cooled down and yes some of the Foundry rocko strawberries just a little less full on.

Also in their daily deals this weekend.

John


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

This coffee, when I first tasted it from York Coffee Emporium, re-invigorated my enthusiasm for coffee....I just didn't know about fresh coffee then...after that I did. Along with that one I had another 'nameless' coffee. Which whilst nice was not a patch on the NfeB bean. Still one I revere


----------

